
Is pricing understandable? - vladoRB
https://re-bells.com/pricing
======
mtmail
\- How much do I pay per year if I choose the monthly, quarterly or yearly
plan? What is the actual saving?

\- Why do you say 7,8 Euro instead of 7,80 Euro?

\- How long is the contract period?

\- I'm sure restaurants want to buy (or find out) how much it costs to buy 5
or 10 buttons and the total setup and running cost for a year.

\- The "no setup fee" is misleading because to setup I need to install a 119
Euro software.

\- What are the shipping cost? Especially since the FAQ says I will receive a
new bell button whenever a battery runs low. I'm in <random country very far
away>.

\- What is the maximum distance the buttons work?

